# [V] Verkaufe meine PC-Games Sammlung (umfasst ALLE bislang erschienenen Ausgaben des Magazins)



## VenomLsD (30. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

falls sich jemand dafür interessiert. Ich trenne mich von meiner PC-Games Sammlung. Es ist eine lückenlose Sammlung der letzten 25 Jahre ab der aller ersten Ausgabe 10/92 bis zur aktuellen 10/17:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Poster, DVDs, CDs und Disks sind ebenfalls mit dabei. Aus Nichtraucherhaushalt. Bei Interesse bitte über Quoka oder Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Kontakt aufnehmen. Suchbegriff "pc games magazin alle ausgaben". Danke.

Lg


----------



## TheWave0fDoom89 (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ist davon noch was zu haben?  Lg


----------



## TheSinner (1. Juni 2022)

Also inzwischen ist 10/2017 nicht mehr die aktuellste Ausgabe. soviel sei vorab verraten


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. Juni 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Also inzwischen ist 10/2017 nicht mehr die aktuellste Ausgabe. soviel sei vorab verraten


Es ist aber die aktuellste 10/2017 die es je gab. 🤣


----------

